# Random pics of my birds today...



## Spear (May 8, 2016)




----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How cute!!! Did you name them yet? How old are they now?


----------



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

THanx.
I'm not sure of their exact ages but they are very young, 2 of them (the white leghorn & one of the red ladies) have just started laying very small eggs and randomly.
So far only 2 have 'earned' names: The white leghorn is Madam Yksi (Pronounced Ooksi - Finnish for one - because she is looking like the dominant bird in the flock)
The black easter egger with the red feathers on her neck is Lady Hundini (Every morning since Wednesday I have found her outside of the run in the tree. I check on them at 8pm and everyone is inside but at 6 am sure enough she out!)
I'm thinking of calling the reds Thelma & Louise but the jury is still out on that one - LOL


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Of my 9 wk olds I have a Thelma and Louise and a LaVerne and Shirley.May have to shorten Louise and LaVerne-they may be roosters.I hope not,tho,LaVerne is an Ameraucauna/Cochin mix with excellent fuzzy face and beard and fully feathered shanks and feet.Beautiful little bird!I'll take a pic later and post it.But my adult rooster won't tolerate any other roosters and he's my lap rooster.He killed his father and my 13 yo rooster.Hopefully I'm wrong and they are pullets.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks for those pics. I'd recommend increasing the size of the coop and pen if possible. Coops are nice if you can walk into them without crouching and are satisfying to built by your own specifications. Yards that are impenetrable by varmints are extremely important. Burying wire around the perimeter of the yard prevents digging from the outside by predators. This is a type of fencing I use around yards:
http://redbrandstore.com/collection...ucts/keystone-lg-yard-garden-kennel-3772-2-16
You will need more durable wire as with the perimeter to cover the yard.
You can cover the yard halfway or a section with corrugated steel roof panels for those rainy days. T-posts or wood posts are best since they offer rigid support for fencing.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

MikeA_15 said:


> Coops are nice if you can walk into them without crouching


That's especially true when you reach a certain age.


----------

